# CRP Ruling by Judge



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Judge announces ruling on CRP acres

U.S. District Court Judge John C. Coughenour handed down his final ruling in the matter of the Critical Feed Use provision of Conservation Reserve Program acres July 24. Coughenour ruled that there will be no acreage cap on the Critical Feed Use provision. Any haying of CRP acres under the Critical Feed Use provision must be completed by Sept. 30, and grazing must be done by Oct. 15. The original end date for use of CRP ground under the Critical Feed Use Provision was set for Nov. 10.

Sources:

http://cattlenetwork.com/Content.asp?ContentID=239458
http://www.hpj.com/archives/2008/jul08/jul21/Judgeannouncesruling.cfm


----------

